# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Gjobat!

## FierAkja143

Me fal xhaxhi lici (polici lol) kam gjyshen semure...ose kam nje provim ne shkolle, jam vone...ose se pash qe kisha kaluar limitin...prandaj po ikja shpejt...se bej me I swear!  ose pastaj kam ca shoqe une qe qan sa i kap polici dhe ai i le te ikin (zakonisht) LOL

Thoni te verteten tani sa here i keni then kto justifikime kur ju ndalon polici?  Na thoni ndo nje justifikim tjeter qe keni perdorur.  Sa here keni mar gjob per shpejtesi me makine ose duke ngar pa patent ose pa insurance?  Kush ka qene gjoba me e madhe qe keni mar? ka patur raste qe ju ka lene polici te ikni? 

kush ka ndo nje istori interesante ta thot ktu...mos kini merak se une e di qe jeni shofera te mire dhe pse merni gjoba...eshte faj makines qe e keni shume lluks dhe ka kilometrazh te lart lol  :ngerdheshje: 


ps. po ndo qe ska mar as nje here gjob ka ktu?

----------


## FierAkja143

se kam par ate brady..ndo nje episod nga vetja ske? 


ok po e filloj une  :buzeqeshje: 

sot qe thoni ju kam prishur reputacionin e mire qe mbaja per shofere te mire...
me ngriti pak vone babi nefakt dhe isha shume vone ne mengjes.  Kshu qe po ikja me 68 ku speed limit ishte 50.  Sdukej shpjejt se ishte bosh fare ruga.  Kur tak...shikoj nje makin polici mbrapa meje.  E ula shpejtesin direkt, shtypa dhe pak frena pale (polici akoma nga mbrapa) e cme gjeti thash jam qe jam vone dhe ky me duhet tani!  Kur ndez dritat xhaxhi dhe me bertet me mikrofon te futem tek nje vend parkingu.  Vjen tek xhami dhe me pershendet me te qeshur...e pershendes dhe une.
"e di ti pse te ndalova" me thot 
" i dont know...nga qe kam makine te bukur?" i them une LOL
"jo" thot ai "pa mendohu pak me mire"
"nga qe te kishte vajtur ora per te ndaluar dike?" 
"jo, po ikje shume shpejt thot ai"
i kerkova falje se e pash qe skishte me vend humori.  I thash qe jam shume vone dhe sdo ta bej me...i mbusha dhe syt pak me lote...
me mori patenten dhe inshorancen dhe u fut ne makinen e ti per nja 3 minuta.  Kur vjen me tha qe meqe eshte hera e pare, do me lej sot por te kujdesem mos ta bej me!!!
wow thash, sa njeri i mire!  Vajta ku kisha per te vajtur dhe kur kthehem mbas nja 4 oresh kalova prap tek e njejta rruge...kete rradh me 75... kur shikoj mbrapa polici!!!!!!!!! ja kam futur nje te qeshure!  me jan qepur sot thash! ndezi dritat dhe i njejti avaz erdhi tek dritarja.  I kerkova falje direkt dhe i thash qe se bej me (lol) me mori patenten dhe vjen mbas nja 3 minutash me nje leter jeshile ne dore.  $280 dhe 6 pik nga patenta.  me tha dhe daten qe do paraqitem ne gjyqe, "have a nice day" tha dhe iku...
"yeah ok whatever" lol 

Ca polica ashtu si kan fytyren kan dhe shpirtin...ai i pari kishte shume shpirt te mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FierAkja143

> une komshie spara kam shume eksperienc me makinen, se pothuajse eci nese dua te shkoj ne pune apo shkolle 
> 
> por kur e marre, gjithemone kam frik se mos me ndalojn ngaqe e nis me 20 mph


lol une kam eksperienc 1 vite afersisht.  Ne familje mbahesha si shembull se si kam bere as nje gervishtje makines dhe skisha mar gjob as nje here.  Po tani vura mend...

----------


## panchovilla

Po te ndaloi policia per speeding pa radar `plead not guilty` dhe behet `dissmissed` gjoba. Mua nja 2-3 here me ka ndodhe keshtu. Me policine e qytetit kam fat kurse me `state trooper` perhere kam problem. Dmth policia me +10 nuk ben gje kurre. Biles najhere te leshon me warning kurse state troopers jane shume te keqinj. Speeding me te madh ne limit 65 kam bere 140 MPH disa here por ma me kapur policia. Disa thone se nese te kam policia me me shume se 100 milje te fusin ne burg sa eshte e vertete nuk e di :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol fierake kur mendon se sdo te ndodhet me...te ndodhet  :perqeshje: 
njehere ne 12 te mengjesit shoqes se dhomes i hypi te shkoj ne spital se kishte nje infeksion ne kemb, dhe mire kisha provim diten tjeter por ngaqe ndihesha keq nese ti thoshja jo kur me pyeti te vija me te so vendosa te  shkova...shkoj ne spital rri nje ore..syte po me mbylleshin, po stresohesha per provim..shkoj ora 2..vendosem te iknim..sic ikim na ndalon nje polic, dhe po mendoja cne se ajo spo niste makinen shpejt, so kur vin polici thote qe skemi dritat ndezur...ajo i thot "oh me vjen shume keq, you know babai im eshte polic dhe ai me tha qe do ti rregullonte etje"...na thot qe te vejm sinjalin e alarmit, dhe e vejm dhe sic po niste makinen na ndalon nje tjeter..."eh pike e zeze, mezi sa pres te shkoj te fle" po mendoja...so polici na ndalon dhe thote 'pse vurem sinjalin e alarmit"...ajo i permend babain peseri, me erdhi per te qeshur lol...dhe i shpjegojm se nje polic tjeter na ndaloj dhe na tha ta vejm se dritat nuk punojn, por ai na tha se punojn...so gjithe rrugen po shpresonim te mos na ndalonte nje polic tjeter...but anyways, nuk i dhan gjobe per cudi  :perqeshje:

----------


## Humdinger

Para disa jav&#235;sh, sapo kalova nga I-95 tek 46 n&#235; Palisades Park. Isha n&#235; an&#235;n e majt&#235;...nj&#235; kok&#235;qyp latin me nj&#235; van t&#235; vjet&#235;r, ecte pa egzagjerim me 25 milje, durova ca, por u sos durimi aty ku fillon disheza (ata q&#235; e din&#235; vendin) dhe e parakaloj. Se mata sa i m&#235;shova pedalit...oupsssssssss... n&#235; an&#235;n e djatht&#235; pak m&#235; posht&#235; policiaaaaa. Nuk frenova vet&#235;m hoqa k&#235;mb&#235;n nga gazi. Dihet... mu qep mbrapa. Aty ku po b&#235;jn&#235; punime n&#235; rrug&#235;, para se t&#235; marr&#235;sh p&#235;r NJ Turnpike, hapi siren&#235;n q&#235; t&#235; hap krahun.
E h&#235;ngra -thash&#235; me vete- kushedi sa shpejt do kem qen&#235;.
Si&#231; dihet m&#235; k&#235;rkoi patent&#235;n, regjistrimin e makin&#235;s dhe siguracionin dhe m&#235; pyet :
- e dini p&#235;r &#231;far&#235; ju ndalova
-Po- ja kthej- p&#235;r shpejt&#235;si m&#235; ndaluat
Iku me letrat e mia dhe u kthye pas 5 minutash...gjat&#235; k&#235;saj kohe, mendoja k&#235; do telefonoja, q&#235; t&#235; m&#235; nxirrte nga stacioni policis&#235;.
Erdhi, e m&#235; thot&#235;:
Nuk ju shkruajta p&#235;r shpejt&#235;sin&#235;, zona e ka 40 milje p&#235;r or&#235;, nd&#235;rsa ju ishit 79 milje n&#235; or&#235;, sepse u treguat i ndersh&#235;m dhe i sinqert&#235;...por po ju gjobis, p&#235;r tespijet q&#235; keni varur n&#235; pasqyr&#235;n e br&#235;nd&#235;shme.
Mendova...ka njer&#235;z t&#235; mir&#235; kjo bot&#235;...me shpejt&#235;si 20 milje n&#235; or&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; se sa tabela, arrestohesh n&#235; vend dhe makina bllokohet, plus nuk sheh patent&#235; me sy p&#235;r disa vjet. Un&#235; isha 39 m&#235; shum&#235;!!
Po t&#235; kishte ndodhur kjo , k&#235;tu ku jam, e padiskutushme q&#235; do isha n&#235;n ligj, jo i ndersh&#235;m apo i sinqert&#235;, por dhe miliarder t&#235; isha.
Jam me at&#235; q&#235; thot&#235; Pancho...policia e shtetit, b&#235;n sikur nuk sheh shpejt&#235;sin&#235;...ama ata state trooper, t&#235; k&#235;pusin si zog, po kalove...jan&#235; pa "nd&#235;rhyrje" n&#235; tru ata, nuk kan&#235; mendime "sentimentale".
Thash&#235; se do d&#235;gjoja ndonj&#235; "urim" kur t&#235; arrija n&#235; NJ se u vonova...por si gjithnj&#235;, m&#235; prit&#235;n me "sherr"...lol

----------


## panchovilla

Nje e forte tjeter me ndodhi veren e kaluar ne I10. I10 e lidh FL me CA. Ne disa vende limiti eshte 70 e ne disa tjera eshte 75. Ose dikund eshte 70 diten e 65 naten. Nejse une isha i pergjumur se i pata dhene makines nja 10 ore. Me nje vend afer Houstonit I10 eshte me 3-4 kursi. Isha duke ec me 80 milje ne kursine e mesme kur e shoh ne kursine e djathte kishte qene nje polic dhe parakalova pa dashje. Thashe nese zbres ne 65 direkt do me ndaloj keshtu qe ngadalesova pak deri me 70-75. Ai me parakaloi nga ana e djathte me nja 90 milje ne ore. Thashe iku por nderroi nja dy tre here kursi djathtas e majtas me ne fund erdhi dhe me ndaloi. Nejse me thote: `E din perse te ndalova?'. Une i them: 'jo'. Ai me thote `Nuk e paske targen e perparme`. Ne disa shtete nuk eshte e domosdoshme ta kesh kete por ne tx paska ndryshuar ligji. Nejse ja dhashe dokumentat prita nja 20 min. Me thonte keshtu: There are a lot of drugs where you live, right? Me nje menyre sikur me thonte `there are a lot of women` qe t'ia kthej une direkt `right` :buzeqeshje:  Nejse une i thashe `nuk merrem me gjera te tilla`. Me ne fund tha `po te jap warning per targen por nuk te ndalova per targen`. Me parakalove me minimum 10 milje me shume por meqe s'qenke njeri i keq nuk po te jam `ticket`. Une i tashe `I realized that but it was too late. Thank you for not giving me a ticket. I really appreciate that`. Shpetova. Ky pra nuk ishte `state trooper` por `police` kurse te kishte qene state trooper direkt ma jipte ticketen.

----------


## zANë

> Me fal xhaxhi lici (polici lol) kam gjyshen semure...ose kam nje provim ne shkolle, jam vone...ose se pash qe kisha kaluar limitin...prandaj po ikja shpejt...se bej me I swear!  ose pastaj kam ca shoqe une qe qan sa i kap polici dhe ai i le te ikin (zakonisht) LOL
> 
> Thoni te verteten tani sa here i keni then kto justifikime kur ju ndalon polici?  Na thoni ndo nje justifikim tjeter qe keni perdorur.  Sa here keni mar gjob per shpejtesi me makine ose duke ngar pa patent ose pa insurance?  Kush ka qene gjoba me e madhe qe keni mar? ka patur raste qe ju ka lene polici te ikni? 
> 
> kush ka ndo nje istori interesante ta thot ktu...mos kini merak se une e di qe jeni shofera te mire dhe pse merni gjoba...eshte faj makines qe e keni shume lluks dhe ka kilometrazh te lart lol 
> 
> 
> ps. po ndo qe ska mar as nje here gjob ka ktu?


Une :buzeqeshje: 
Kam 3 vite qe vozis kurr nuk kam marre gjob.
Njeher ma beri nje polic nje gjob,per shpejtesi normale,lool.Por prap ma hoqi(jo per ndonje gje por doli shok me vellaun tim,looooooool)

Kurr nuk i genjej policet,jo per zotin,zakonish ju them te verteten,prandaj dhe me fali zakonisht;p
Njeher ishte ramazan isha me shoqe po shkonim ne nje qytet dhe isha icik shpejt ishte koha e iftarit,kur tuuuuuup policia na ndali ishin njesia speciale,Ok u ndala une,,,,
Mirmbrema dhe une mirmbrema,tha pse nguteni jeni me ramazan?
Po i thash une :buzeqeshje: 
Tha je e sigurte?
Jo i thash:P
Ata filluat te gjithe e qeshen ,Ok vazhdo pra me than,vetem icik me ngadale :ngerdheshje: 
Keshtu shpetoj gjithmone.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> ps. po ndo qe ska mar as nje here gjob ka ktu?


Ke sa te duash ato qe skane patente  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

> *si kom nalu noj her policise, madje i her me jan qep ene me motorr nga mrapa i bona lomc gjithsesi, ishte dhe vone edhe trafik nuk kishte, kshuqe u zhduka :P sdo rri te paguj gjoba, ose mos merr makine sportive merr i karroce me kuaj edhe nuk te ndalon nje lol*


Policit me motor nuk mund ti ikish. Per vete nuk do e provoja kurre. Kurse me makine edhe i ik. Sepse po pate makine me te shpejte se ajo e policise(Crown Victoria)  i ik. Policise i ik nese ai ka ndaluar plotesisht dhe ti je me shpejtesi te madhe ne autostrade. Nese ka trafik eshte me mire per ty. Dmth nuk ta sheh targen dhe nuk ka se si te kapi direkt. Kurse nese eshte rruga bosh nuk i dihet. Ndodhe najhere dy makina ecin shpejt polici  e kam ate te dytin e jo me te shpejtin. NJe shokut tim i ka ndodhe keshtu e pastaj i ka thene policit pse nuk e kape tjetrin. Polici i ka thene `Do you want me te call a backup?'. Jane te qelbur se najhere kur e dijne se nuk e kapin te shpejtin behen sikur nuk e shohin. Dmth sikur ti kalosh policit me 100 MPH ai do e shohi makinen si pike vetem. S'besoj se mund ta shohi marken dhe ta dalloje tamam. Por sidoqofte po te kapi policia duke ikur e han me keq. Ti ikish policise eshte me me teper budallallek dhe nuk eshte trimeri.

----------


## FierAkja143

> Kurse a ka dikush qe i ka ikur policise ne amerike?


po shikonim nje here ne tv (cnn) njerin me bmw te zeze (makine yll) qe po e ndiqte policia (po e filmonin me elikopter) dhe ai sndalonte! ishte bukur ta shikoje po ne fund i dolen shume makina policie para dhe skishte nga te vinte kshu qe u kthye dhe po ngiste ne anen e kundert! ne nje moment u perplas me nje makine qe po vinte ne rugen e saj dhe aty e kapen.  Ishte si tip pakistanezi.  Se kuptoj kush eshte aq idiot ne amerike qe mundohet ti iki policise? eshte budallek, thjesht lodhen kot se dihet qe do ti kapin.


ps. panco, no no po do ta kem ne konsiderat per te mar nje te till ne te ardhmen.  nuk harxhojn shume gas ato  :shkelje syri:

----------


## StormAngel

Para dy javesh e hengrem nje gjobe, dhe na befte mire.
Isha une me nje mik familjar, asnjeri nga ne i lidhur dhe plus kur nderruam rrugen nuk dha blink (se nuk me kujtohet si i thuhet tamam ne shqip). 
Na ndalen polic me veture civile, dhe e para gje qe beme eshte mos mundohemi t'i bejme budallenj dhe te lidhemi ne momentin kur na ndalen.
Ndoshta edhe ky ishta faktor kyc qe shpetuam me gjobe vetem per mos lidhjen, e jo edhe per blinkerin. A police compromise, that's it.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

> po shikonim nje here ne tv (cnn) njerin me bmw te zeze (makine yll) qe po e ndiqte policia (po e filmonin me elikopter) dhe ai sndalonte! ishte bukur ta shikoje po ne fund i dolen shume makina policie para dhe skishte nga te vinte kshu qe u kthye dhe po ngiste ne anen e kundert! ne nje moment u perplas me nje makine qe po vinte ne rugen e saj dhe aty e kapen.  Ishte si tip pakistanezi.  Se kuptoj kush eshte aq idiot ne amerike qe mundohet ti iki policise? eshte budallek, thjesht lodhen kot se dihet qe do ti kapin.
> 
> 
> ps. panco, no no po do ta kem ne konsiderat per te mar nje te till ne te ardhmen.  nuk harxhojn shume gas ato


Nuk po flas per kriminele. Sepse ketu kriminelet i godet policia me pistolete. Cdo vit se paku vritet ngel ne duar te policise nga nje zezak.  Pastaj cohen te gjithe organizatat ne kembe kundra racizmit. Nese e sjell punen deri sa te ndjekin me helikopter e rrezikon vdekjen kurse per ndjekje normale e kisha fjalen.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Prit pak ti numeroj sa gjoba kam ne patente....

1. Speeding ( ne Route 17 ku speed limit eshte 50 , un isha 70 )
2. Unsafe driving ! ( driving in left lane of No Trucks in left Lane )
3. Unsafe driving ! ( Right turn on No Turns road )
4. Unsafe driving ! ( Failing to make a full stop before Rail Road tracks with Hazmat materials )
5. Accident ! ( some sucker hit me in the back while i was waiting in red light...prape se prape ne rekord quhet aksident )
6. Multi Crash Accident ! ( Ne Cross Bronx Epwy trafiku ndaloi , ndalova dhe une dhe mu ngjeshen prapa 2 tracktor traliers dhe 4 makina njeri pas tjetrit...lol !The road was shut down for more than a hour lol)
Plus qe kam edhe ca gjoba tjera si No Parking in Fire Lane , No Stoping in Open Scale ( kjo gjoba ktu me dogji shume se ishte 650 dollare lol ), No Log Book , Unclear license plate , Leaving the truck running for more than 3 minutes...lol
Kaq pak a shume wich is enough to apply for Unemployment  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## panchovilla

Idiotlleku me i madh qe e kam bere ne trafik eshte ne autostrade `using the left shoulder to pass a vehicle with 120 MPH'. Isha njehere ne highway por nuk doja te beje gara. Nejse nje meksikan me nje Golf te ri ma preu rrugen nja 2-3 here. Fillova ti parakaloj makinat tjera si gjarper me afer 100-110 milje. Nejse vij me nje vend ku te gjitha kursite ishin te zena.  Ose do ngecja ose do e hyja ne mes kursise se majte dhe murit. E kam parakaluar makinen para meje por pa ekzagjerim distanca mes makines sime dhe murit ka qene disa cm. Ate meksikanin  e munda por `so what?'. Ta kisha prekur murin me ate shpejtesi s'besoj se ngelja gjalle. Kurse po te te kape policia per nje gje te tille e humb patenten direkt. 'Wreckless driving' dhe 'racing'. Rregullat nuk i zbaton kush vetem e rendesishme eshte mos te te kapi policia.

----------


## Fiona

Me than te drejten jam e vetmja per te kapur nga polici. More, me ndalojn per c'do gje. Nje here i thash..."Oh, me fal s'e dija qe ishte one way street." Hahaha...tjeter here, vetem ne gjygje i shof edhe pastaj i them judge..."I was going with the speed limit"...One parkin' ticket i thash "I swear qe ajo construction sign s'ishte e ven tek pema"  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bunny

Nuk e di sesi jane rregullat andej nga USA edhe sa te mire jane policet(pasi mesa lexova duken goxha) ketu po te jesh over the speed limit - mund te maresh gjobe (duke pare sa te jesh) te vejne pike tek licensa.  :ngerdheshje:  (qe mund te arrisesh ta humbesh)
Si per fat te mire une i rrespketoj  rregullat (nuk e shoh te drejte te ecesh siper limitit) por nganjehere si me thene u get carried away- kur e shikon ate motorway bosh...:P kshq e rris siper normes por ama mbaj syrin tek kamra  :shkelje syri: . 

Ketu jane shum te ashper per ligjet rrugore - 1 shoqa ime po bente 28 ne 20zone (ajo nuk e dinte qe ishte 20) i vuan 3 pike ne licence edhe 60pound job. Kurse 1 shoqe tjeter- qe po shkonte ne shtepi per Xmas ajo po bente 110 - asaj i hoqen licencen per 6muaj.

----------


## panchovilla

> Nje shoku im boshnjak ka bere 150 mi me Trans Am e tij, dhe kur e kapen e nxorren zvarre  nga dritarja, gjurin ke koka dhe prangat direkt.


Ne Chicago i keni policet me te keqinj. Ketu tani koheve te fundit e kam lene pak shpejtesine se me kujtohet pra nja 2 vjeteve perhere kur dilja ne highway i jipja me 100-120 milje pa ekzagjerim. Edhe ate jo kur ishte highwayi bosh por me makina tjera. Njehere te shtunen ne mesnate kam shkuar me 140 milje ne `local highway` qe eshte me 3 kursi kurse njehere tjeter kam shkuar me 140 ne highway me dy kursi nga ora 5 e darkes. Kur ecen me 120 milje apo me shume edhe te tjeret qe i ke afer frikesohen. Policia makismum te con ne burg kurse sikur te besh aksident me ate shpejtesi nuk besoj se ngel gjalle.

----------


## OO7

Ik Ere Se KEtu ne Shqiperi te vejne gjobe kot pa bo gjo !!

----------


## FTN_2004

Ia dhe nje teme tjeter ku un jam specialist :P Mua me kane ndaluar 6 here, dhe vetem dy here kam honger gjobe te fuqishme. Heren e pare nji polic lagjje (local cop) kur bo bojsha 62 ne 45. Nejse si here e pare qe e kisha, gjykatesi rob zoti me dha "probation before judgement" me demek po e perserita dhe njehere brenda 3 viteve me duket i paguj te dyja gjobat. Me vone mesova stilin un, sa here te te ndaloi policia dhe nuk jam i pire, qit ID-en e ushtrise + rekordin e paster = warning ticket. haha. Derisa para 2 mujesh me kapi nji nga keta State Troopers te Virginias duke bo 89 ne 65. E mir e mire, qit Cavalieri im qit haha. Nejse kesaj nuk i shpetova dot se ky robi e kishte nda mendjen me ma von gjoben se ishte fillim muaji. Ne diten e gjygjit sigurisht me uniforme, prokuroria me lezet me tha do pagush gjoben/reckless driving dhe kaq, meqe je ne ushtri e i respektushem etj etj nuk do kerkoj Heqje patente. Hej bela ere. Ky polici qe m'ndaloi mu kishte pas bllok te ri gjobash ate dite, se pa eksagjerim, trecereku i salles se gjygjit ishin te ketij. Haha. Nejse, kam bere pak kerkim ne internet dhe disa te njohur police qe kam dhe keto jane rezultatet qe kam nxjerre. Kur te ndalon polici, gjeja e pare:

-  Ndalo sa me shpejt, po pa penguar trafikun; nqs nuk ke mundesi, ngadaleso dhe beji shenje me duar qe ke ndermend te ndalosh se shpejti.

- Kur ndalon, ul dritaren po jo deri ne fund (mund ta vesh policin ne siklet), fik makinen, ndiz stopat e emergjences, duart ke timoni 8 dhe 4, rripin e sigurimin mos e hiq dhe prit. 

- Zakonisht polici te pyet a e di pse te ndalova; ndershmeria shperblehet ne keto raste. Polici gjithmone e di pse te ka ndaluar, po po u perpoqe te genjesh (dmth ta besh per budalla) e gati te garantuar nji gjobe.

- Levizjet e shpejta, te menjehershme nga ana e shoferit nuk jane te rekomanduara, sepse e vejne policin ne dyshim dhe ne siklet. Ata nuk e dine nese ke ndermend te perdoresh arme etj. Nje polic ne siklet do te thote gjobe e garantuar. USa nuk eshte Shqiperia ose Italia ku polici ta ve pistoleten ke koka direkt  :buzeqeshje: 

- Gjeja me e rendesishme eshte sjellja e mire . Fundi fundit polici eshte duke bere detyren, duke respektuar te drejtat e njerezve dhe duke vene koken ne rrezik ne fund te fundit. Edhe neqofteseSjellja e shoferit ka te beje dhe ne sallen e gjygjit. Polici do jete i pranishem ne salle. Fjala e atij eshte gjithmone me e rendesishme sesa fjala e shoferit pasi gjykatesi zakonisht beson profesionistin.

- Nese je antar i forcave te armatosura (si puna ime psh) eshte plus. Dorezo IDen e ushtrise bashke me patenten. Asnji polic nuk ma ka refuzuar te ushtrise  deri me sot.

Edhe nje gje tjeter, pretekstet koti, psh, jam vone per pune, me pret gruaja ne shtepi, kam prinderit e semure jane thjesht pretekste  koti qe nuk merren parasysh. Ndershmeria eshte metoda me e mire.

Nejse, kaq kisha un njehere per sot. E kupto njeri qe un du me u bo polic kur te rritem e ? :P Po patet ndonje pyetje ose diskutim, vazhdojeni debatin ketu ose vizitoni officer.com (ke forumi) . Peace

----------

